# Morgantown reptile show



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

June 27th

VFW post 9916
340 holland ave
Morgantown WV 26501

Any body going?

I am not going but my stuff with be there with the bug depot guy  

Fruits flies, media, excelsior, feeders, etc


----------

